# Sticky Sticky Sticky



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Seems that a certain Field archery has been seen a lot less on the ranges this year than in years past. And what's even worse, he doesn't even come around here very much anymore either. :sad:
> 
> Something about a fishing trip in Canada prevented him from shooting on the Hill, but I have reason to believe the trip was more of a money making smuggling operation. :zip:
> 
> ...


I like it...

Call him out...

Where have ya' been Sticky:noidea:?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Good looking bow buddy, but CB might have something to say about that stab.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Seems that a certain Field archery has been seen a lot less on the ranges this year than in years past. And what's even worse, he doesn't even come around here very much anymore either. :sad:
> 
> Something about a fishing trip in Canada prevented him from shooting on the Hill, but I have reason to believe the trip was more of a money making smuggling operation. :zip:
> 
> ...


by the looks of that pic looks to me like he's hanging out in the field forum:zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> by the looks of that pic looks to me like he's hanging out in the field forum:zip:


Nope, collared shirts required here - oh wait, that's FITA :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Nope, collared shirts required here - oh wait, that's FITA :wink:


Can't see the photo, but here goes an attempt at humor..

Or in the NFAA pro division...maybe there's something Sticky ain't telling us:set1_thinking: That would explain why he doesn't post much anymore...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

What?!?

Sticky went PRO???

LOFT has a Pro Staff???

I always figured he would be the King of the Joes forever. Oh well, disappointment is starting to settle in.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> What?!?
> 
> Sticky went PRO???
> 
> ...


I heard he was going "Semi-Pro" to start with.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Good looking bow buddy, but CB might have something to say about that stab.


Dang  i thought that thing would of had one of those bernie stabulliser things on it:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, truth time... I posed for the pic.. I did take one afternoon siesta for about an hour on day 3 or 4 (we all did) but... the phone rang, ol Tj was on the other end with Jed, he asked where I was, Jed said, 'passed out'.. 

So, I did.. long enough to take the pic.. then it was back to :cocktail: :chortle:

Yes, the Kitty did have an issue, but... I think all is back in order, has been, just haven't had a chance to get her out to a real shoot with all that's been going on.. but she's lookin good, got all her teeth back.. :nod: :mg:










Oh, did I mention she's taken a liking to rabbits?? :noidea:  :rip:

I took some time to venture south to Texas to spend a long weekend with some great friends and hunt some piggies and yes, we all got one, so it was a successful hunt in that respect and an awesome one in so many other ways.. :thumb: :becky:

The Nemesis had to do a quick change from field setup to hunting rig and proved itself quite worthy, knocking down a pig and a bunch o wabbits for the Cats.. It will be quite the weapon for deer season... and I just threw it together in a hurry, stealin parts off my AlienX to get this one ready for the hunt, so.... :wink:

Now.. I'm ready to kill some X's for a while (well, till about the beginning of September, when hunt mode kicks back in) :tongue:

Where we shootin this weekend, cause it sure as heck ain't Nats??? :chortle: :chortle: :mg:

Oh.. I still have some pics to post, but here's a recap of our hunt, so far...  :darkbeer:

MV Bar Annual Hog Hunt 2010


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Been following that thread over in MV. Looks like you guys had a really good time.

As far as this weekend, I'm going to be at S+W. :wink:

Now should I get busy with PhotoShop and "fix" that stab on your bow? :tongue:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*WHAT THAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaa.......?????????????*



IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, truth time... *I posed for the pic*.. I did take one afternoon siesta for about an hour on day 3 or 4 (we all did) but... the phone rang, ol Tj was on the other end with Jed, he asked where I was, Jed said, 'passed out'..
> 
> *Which picture???... the one with the basketball????? *
> 
> ...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

For those that may not be following that other thread. 

I'm kinda at a loss for words.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Now Lucky... you outta know me better than that now.. :nono:  (white men can't jump.. :nono: )

I'll be ready for States... If I can shoot every shoot between now and then.. :chortle: :mg: Well, it has been since that hot day back at EFA before Mids that I actually took her for a walk...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> For those that may not be following that other thread.
> 
> I'm kinda at a loss for words.


I got yer words... NEEDS MORE POWER!!! (cause it didn't have enough git up and go to get me back up the hill.. )


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> I got yer words... NEEDS MORE POWER!!! (cause it didn't have enough git up and go to get me back up the hill.. )


But you look so cute on it. :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Raider2000 said:


> But you look so cute on it. :chortle:


:tomato:

:chortle: :wink:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Come to Lancaster!*



IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, truth time... I posed for the pic.. I did take one afternoon siesta for about an hour on day 3 or 4 (we all did) but... the phone rang, ol Tj was on the other end with Jed, he asked where I was, Jed said, 'passed out'..
> 
> So, I did.. long enough to take the pic.. then it was back to :cocktail: :chortle:
> 
> ...


"Instead of Nationals" It's not to late!


----------

